# Expensive Ruskie



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

OK then you Ruskie lovers tell me why this went for Â£205


















http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?Vie...me=STRK:MEWA:IT


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Damn..







Quick Roy, warm up your dial printer, weve work to do!!


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

Must be a rare one?


----------



## Ron Jr (Sep 10, 2003)

I have that one on a leather strap. Think I paid $20.00 USD for it.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Was it bought from a dealer in Leeds?


----------



## phlogistician (Jul 22, 2003)

Ron Jr said:


> I have that one on a leather strap. Think I paid $20.00 USD for it.


 Yep, I've seen that model online for sale, and $20 to $30 seems to be the going rate. Unfortunately, the site I've seen them on is currently sold out. You could PM me a link to where you got yours if they have some in stock, ....


----------



## MarkF (Jul 5, 2003)

Mrcrowley said:


> Was it bought from a dealer in Leeds?












It can't be a genuine auction and sale


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Give over. Its a Â£10 watch







.


----------

